# computer doesn't start



## pite (Oct 17, 2010)

*computer not starting*

hey!
i have an msi x340, not older than a year. on friday morning i wanted to start, but it didn't reply at all. i pushed the power button and nothing. later, around noon i tried again and there was no problem. i used it for a while. saturday morning again, no answer, totally black. i was trying all day. removed batteries, plugged, unplugged, nothing helped. next time, today, sunday working again. i noticed that the time of the computer has been changed a bit. was late also after the first not working-working, and also today, again.
there's garantee sticker on it, so i cant look inside. i can't take it back to the shop, because i bought it in a different county, as i am now for a semester.
any tips, what i can be? i'm doing a full scan of avast virus scan, maybe.
thanks for the help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

msi x340 is a laptop dai.
If you can't use the warranty then you can open it up. The time changing sounds like a failing/failled CMOS battery.


----------



## pite (Oct 17, 2010)

hey,
i think i found the reason. avast and me found some suspicious files, probably a troyan got into my folders. since i deleted those, everything works perfectly.
thanks anyway!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i would follow this and make sure it is completely clear

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html


----------

